# Help please! SIck RB



## gazo09112 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have 3 RBP's about a year and a half old, always been doing great. Woke up this morning to find one of them upside down, breathing hard, gills inflamed, with mouth wide open. One eye has a white spot on it and it had white stuff on it's body. I immediately got him into a 10 gallon tank by himself, used a little salt and went and bought Pimafix and used the dosage. I came back from work and all of the white patches of stuff were gone on his body, the eye looks a hell of a lot better, and the gills look normal, but he is still on his side and breathing hard and laying at the bottom and his stomach is very white/pale. Is there anything else I can do?

Here are some pics, it was hard getting a decent one with him laying like that, but here's what I got:


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds like your doing the right things. What are the params of the tank he came out of?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Hopefully, he'll come around.

Good luck


----------



## gazo09112 (Aug 30, 2007)

He looks as if he is doing better, but he will start swimming then float around the top upside down for 5 minutes, then swim fine for 5 minutes then swim, etc...


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

gazo09112 said:


> He looks as if he is doing better, but he will start swimming then float around the top upside down for 5 minutes, then swim fine for 5 minutes then swim, etc...


swim bladder disease?


----------



## gazo09112 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm not sure, but if it is, is there anything more I can do?


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

gazo09112 said:


> I'm not sure, but if it is, is there anything more I can do?


The only thing I would suggest in addition to what you've already done is to get a parasite med. You can mix Melafix with the Pimafix to have a greater effect. Maybe even an antibiotic like Mardel's Maracyn. I'd say he's on his last leg, so you have nothing to lose but money. <-- if you love your P, he'll be worth it.


----------

